# Heaven needs superheroes, too



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss. If your picture is of Cupid, he made me smile, he is precious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

I am so sorry for you loss.

Donna


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

This brought tears to my little eyes ;-;

He's now comforting people, in a better place (':


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## equine24 (Aug 7, 2013)

Awww what a cute little guy. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

horses shouldn't be allowed to cross the bridge that young. RIP Cupid.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Checking in to see how you're doing? ):


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

As good as I can be I guess. Still heartbroken. 
I ordered a memorial stone and a tail hair bracelet in his honor and his halter is hanging above my bed. It's helpful that I have his full sister as well. So here's to holding out hope that she can live up to the legacy he left.

Thank you for asking, it means a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Like some body told me we never own these animals we just take care of them until god wants them with him ** sorry for your lose **


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Rest in peace, superhero sweetheart


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

You never stop missing them, I don't think. But it does get easier to remember the good times, which can trump the sadness.

The halter is a cute idea, and I love those tail bracelets. 
You're in my thoughts :')


----------

